# The Apocrypha



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2007)

Where might one purchase a KJV with the Apocrypha? I have a Cambridge paragraph Bible with it but for the life of me I can't get used to reading the Bible in paragraph form. Besides that it's too big and heavy. Does anyone know where one might find such a Bible?


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello! You might have to try getting used to the Paragraph Edition. To the best of my knowledge (which is quite limited) CUP used to still publish one in a traditional format. I need to call my Church today, and I will ask Father Banek if he is aware of a traditional format edition. If I find something I shall drop something for you in your message box. Sound good? Grace and Peace.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wouldn't know where to get one of those. I did aquire a KJV Apocrypha seperately from Evangelical Bible Bookstore in San Diego for about 7$ It's hard back though. They may be able to aquire one for you all you have to do is email them. The quality of their books is great and they charge fair prices.

http://www.ebiblebookstore.com/


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks brother. It's a shame they removed the Apocrypha from between the Testaments. I enjoyed reading 1rst and 2nd Macc. as well as the Wisdom of Solomon. I know it's not inspired but it is good reading.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Thanks brother. It's a shame they removed the Apocrypha from between the Testaments. I enjoyed reading 1rst and 2nd Macc. as well as the Wisdom of Solomon. I know it's not inspired but it is good reading.



 I have been reading the RSV version for the first time recently and am enjoying it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I have been reading the RSV version for the first time recently and am enjoying it.




John Bunyan, in his book "Abounding grace to the chief of sinners" quotes Ecclesiasticus 2:10 as bringing conviction upon his conscience.

10: Look at the generations of old, and see; did ever any trust in the Lord, and was confounded? or did any abide in his fear, and was forsaken? or whom did he ever despise, that called upon him?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Where might one purchase a KJV with the Apocrypha? I have a Cambridge paragraph Bible with it but for the life of me I can't get used to reading the Bible in paragraph form. Besides that it's too big and heavy. Does anyone know where one might find such a Bible?


OK! Think I found what you might be looking for! Oxford Press ISBN:0192835254, it is 12.89 at Amazon. It is paperback I am unsure if you were looking for something more expensive or just an AV with the Apocrypha. Hope this helps! Grace and Peace.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> OK! Think I found what you might be looking for! Oxford Press ISBN:0192835254, it is 12.89 at Amazon. It is paperback I am unsure if you were looking for something more expensive or just an AV with the Apocrypha. Hope this helps! Grace and Peace.




Thanks for the tip my friend! I was looking for something with big print and a nice cover though. My eyes are not what they used to be.


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2007)

OK James! Mr.Merlin 777 might have give you your best bet. Google in Cambridge Bibles and check out the one volume Apocrypha. The Font is quite.....generous. So it may be your best bet for an AV man, by the bye, I am a King James Man. No not a KJO nut, I USE other Bibles I just think the AV is still the best for a number of reasons. I am not King James Only! I am King James (bestess) as my 4 year old niece would sould probably put it.


----------



## JM (Mar 4, 2007)

Who else, besides Cambridge, produces a high quality leather AV? I've been looking for a new regular print size Bible for reading and study but haven't seen anything of quality.

Thanks,

~JM~
PS: Any thoughts on the KJV Strong's Reference Bible? Is the quality high?


----------



## etexas (Mar 4, 2007)

JM said:


> Who else, besides Cambridge, produces a high quality leather AV? I've been looking for a new regular print size Bible for reading and study but haven't seen anything of quality.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Allan Bibles Glasgow Scotland, handmade, best in the world! Give them a Google. Pax


----------

